# Bag Of Cement Cost



## fut1a

Anyone know the cost of a bag of cement? Someone told me 25 euro but I can't believe it can be this much.


----------



## bunty16

That is ridiculous, who told you that price? what area is this?


----------



## fut1a

My dad is Italian but has lived in the UK since he was 19, he is 69 now. He has just come back from a 5 week stay in Calabria where he comes from, and just before he was coming home his brother said this to him, But he did not have time to confirm it. That's if he would have confirmed it because for years he has believed what people who should be loyal to him have told him.

As most of you know southern Italy was/still is a very poor region, so my dad the eldest by quite a few years never went to school, he had to work on the land to bring in money. So imagine how poor it was 50 tears ago, because of this he is iliterate.

When his parents died he chose to have the house (although he still had to pay thousands) and his brothers chose money. The house is an old stone farmhouse and is in need of complete renovation. When he bought it the deeds were never put in his name and that is what he has been sorting out over there, at a cost of just under 6k. The unfortunate thing is that for years and years I have been telling him what they are saying is complete rubbish. They told him the deeds could not be in his name and it took around 15 years and a TV programe to convince him that they could. I am convinced they were hoping to have the place when he dies because some of the things they come out with is beyond belief. Unfortunately he does not have anywhere near the funds to repair the place now since. 

So there you go.....since I discovered this site it hopefully enables me to find out what is fact and what is fiction and try to give him some advice.


----------



## bunty16

fut1a said:


> My dad is Italian but has lived in the UK since he was 19, he is 69 now. He has just come back from a 5 week stay in Calabria where he comes from, and just before he was coming home his brother said this to him, But he did not have time to confirm it. That's if he would have confirmed it because for years he has believed what people who should be loyal to him have told him.
> 
> As most of you know southern Italy was/still is a very poor region, so my dad the eldest by quite a few years never went to school, he had to work on the land to bring in money. So imagine how poor it was 50 tears ago, because of this he is iliterate.
> 
> When his parents died he chose to have the house (although he still had to pay thousands) and his brothers chose money. The house is an old stone farmhouse and is in need of complete renovation. When he bought it the deeds were never put in his name and that is what he has been sorting out over there, at a cost of just under 6k. The unfortunate thing is that for years and years I have been telling him what they are saying is complete rubbish. They told him the deeds could not be in his name and it took around 15 years and a TV programe to convince him that they could. I am convinced they were hoping to have the place when he dies because some of the things they come out with is beyond belief. Unfortunately he does not have anywhere near the funds to repair the place now since.
> 
> So there you go.....since I discovered this site it hopefully enables me to find out what is fact and what is fiction and try to give him some advice.


Your poor old dad! sounds like he is being deterred from renovating. Considering how the Italians love to cement everything, the country would grind to a halt if concrete was too expensive. My advice would be to do a search of builders yards in the area, most can be found on-line these days and get accurate information. Also do a search for a forum that has a more local focus, you should find ex-pats who are experienced. Let me know how your search goes.


----------



## luwigi

I bought a small villa on a small plot in aug 2010 and have been doing building work on it which i do from time to time depending on my funds..a bag of cement 25KG costa around Euro3,00 (three euro) so it is not that bad.


----------



## italy

around the 3.50 euro mark is normal.. i guess you will find that the further south you go the more it costs.. don't forget they will want vat on top so if you say 4 euro it will be pretty close.. it also comes in various different grades depending on what you want it for.. so the price can be less than that you can save a euro at least i would say by specifying you do not need a high quality super strong one..

a good site to my mind of looking at costs regarding projects and developments.. with lots of useful legal rules included to help you understand what you have to do to get things right here is this one http://www.lavorincasa.it/

its an italian site so good for practice and is sometimes too detailed but it give an excellent breakdown of rules and regs and even an online cad design system..


----------



## Royston

fut1a said:


> Anyone know the cost of a bag of cement? Someone told me 25 euro but I can't believe it can be this much.


I am in Calabria.
Where I am a bag of cement weighs 25Kl. It costs between E2.90 - E3.00.
Normaly sold in quintale, which is 100 kls, ie 4 bags.
Price not set in concrete, lol excuse the pun, it will vary from retailer to retailer.
If a major project is involved then a good builder will work out what is needed.
Hence the more you buy, and sand and gravel from the same place,:lol: the bigger the discount. Or settle the bill once all is done, but negotiate the price first!


----------



## Emmjay

Agree with all the above. The cost should be around €3-4 a bag. Certainly not more. I just bought some intonaco and it was €2.90. I think that the problem you have is a common one in Italy where it is presumed that if you speak English, or come from an English speaking country you are loaded and infinitely richer than the locals. I think that you are right to be suspicious of the locals and 'old friends'.


----------



## vinnyc

*Cement*



fut1a said:


> Anyone know the cost of a bag of cement? Someone told me 25 euro but I can't believe it can be this much.


I pay 2.75 Euro for a 25kg bag. That's for Durachem which is a portland cement. There are other types depending on the use but I've never seen anything more than 5.50 Euro.


----------

